# Fran Vazquez Clips



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Vazquez dunking a few times (in game) 

Nice pick and roll, Vazquez finishes the alley-oop 

A couple dunks and a "block" that looks like a foul to me 

A few more dunks and a block


There are quite a few very nice plays in there mixed in with the easy dunks off guard penetration.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Nice collection, thanks for posting them up.
Vazquez does look decent in the videos, and seeing as they're just highlight reels it's hard to tell what type of shots he actually takes. Especially considering they're nearly all dunks. He does have good athleticism though, and doesn't seem like a big stiff. His agility also looks decent. He seems to have a quick jump, but it's shocking that he isn't really challenged in any of these clips when getting the ball down low and dunking. There is no real moves used, just Vazquez catching the ball, and subsequently being wide open and dunking it. He definetly doesn't look like a strong force who will be backing anyone down in the post after gaining strong position. He looks skinny, and definitely needs to bulk up.
Now that I think about it, the clips are nice, but it's worrying that there is no real post work in any of these videos. Maybe it's Vazquez's nack for finding an open space where his teammates can feed him the ball, or just the terrible defense. I do realize these are just short highlights though. He's definitely a good athlete, with good footwork and excellent agility for a big man as shown from the alley-oops (especially the one where he grabs the ball under the rim). He seems to have good basketball IQ as well, being open a lot, and also after he dunks he turns quickly looking for a quick steal off an in-bound pass.

All-in-all he definitely looks like he has some physical tools, while others (size, muscle) need improvement.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

He definitely doesn't look like a big stiff. He looks fairly athletic. I like the fact that in many of those clips other guys would have just laid the ball up but he took it strong and dunked it on every one even with defenders around. That is a good sign. At least he isn't like Steven Hunter who was nearly 7-foot, a great athlete, and had a huge wingspan - yet always tried to lay the ball up around the basket.

It is too bad we let go of Clifford Ray. Maybe he could have done a little for Fran this season like he did Dwight last season.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Nice collection, thanks for posting them up.
> Vazquez does look decent in the videos, and seeing as they're just highlight reels it's hard to tell what type of shots he actually takes. Especially considering they're nearly all dunks. He does have good athleticism though, and doesn't seem like a big stiff. His agility also looks decent. He seems to have a quick jump, but it's shocking that he isn't really challenged in any of these clips when getting the ball down low and dunking. There is no real moves used, just Vazquez catching the ball, and subsequently being wide open and dunking it. He definetly doesn't look like a strong force who will be backing anyone down in the post after gaining strong position. He looks skinny, and definitely needs to bulk up.
> Now that I think about it, the clips are nice, but it's worrying that there is no real post work in any of these videos. Maybe it's Vazquez's nack for finding an open space where his teammates can feed him the ball, or just the terrible defense. I do realize these are just short highlights though. He's definitely a good athlete, with good footwork and excellent agility for a big man as shown from the alley-oops (especially the one where he grabs the ball under the rim). He seems to have good basketball IQ as well, being open a lot, and also after he dunks he turns quickly looking for a quick steal off an in-bound pass.
> 
> All-in-all he definitely looks like he has some physical tools, while others (size, muscle) need improvement.



I agree. These videos don't show me much in terms of his basketball capabilities, but they give me some hope. He looked to have great vertical quickness (which may help explain how he wasn't challenged very often), good hands, and like you said good agility. He's definitely not a stiff, he and Howard should create mismatches against teams regardless of who's playing PF and who's playing C because they're both athletic and quick. I'd also like to see him in more real game situations, but I can't find anything of him online to watch. Hopefully the Summer League games are on NBATV again this year and I'll get to see him play, as well as Diener and checking on the progression of other players like Howard and Nelson. It'll be interesting to see how Howard looks, if he put on more muscle. Anyone know for sure if the games will be on NBATV this year?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Good to see some athleticism so hopefully he can fit in with a running game. As long as he can rebound, block and defend, and stick the open J so the paint is clear for Dwight to do his thing, I'm liking this pick more and more... as long as he can do the above things.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> Good to see some athleticism so hopefully he can fit in with a running game. As long as he can rebound, block and defend, and stick the open J so the paint is clear for Dwight to do his thing, I'm liking this pick more and more... as long as he can do the above things.


OT: WhoRocks, you don't go to the American School of London, do you?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> OT: WhoRocks, you don't go to the American School of London, do you?


Hey, no I don't, I'm not even American, why do you ask?


----------

